# Late Booking Bareboat Bargain?



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Does anyone have experiences good or bad with making a late booking with www.latesail.com ?

I''m planning to charter in the Greek islands the 1st week in june and I''m wondering if I will get a bargain by hanging on longer before I book.


----------



## JohnNewton (Apr 6, 2011)

I am wondering the same thing. I'd love to learn anything about latesail.com.


----------



## chrondi (Mar 24, 2004)

No, you don't leave it till the last minute. You should ask for quotes now and after you receive them try to negotiate!


----------



## s1j1m10 (Jul 11, 2008)

There is no problem in leaving it until the last minute as long as you are very flexible.I have booked at 3 Days notice with no problem but remember that you will have to find flights also and this may be more difficult than finding a boat.


----------



## captainfishy (Jun 9, 2011)

Never again ! I booked a yacht in the ionian in 2009 thru Latesail = On arrival the yacht was a very tired heap that reeked of leaking diesel. so much so My wife and I refused to take it to sea ( we have been sailing for 25 yrs & chartered many times before & own our own 30 yr old yacht so are not whimps or novices).
The charter co agent was rude & not interested = take it or leave it ! - Latesails office was closed So we were sitting on the quayside in a small greek harbour with no boat & no one to assist -- 

The Charter co were not interested & latesail are only a broker so have no real input in such disputes .

Fortunately Nisos Charters were just down the coast & we had their number on our mobile -- They had a spare yacht & helped us out for a very good price 
After a lot of rangling Latesail evetually refunded us £500 = Their booking fee - we never got any refund from the greek charter company - leaving us £1000 out of pocket - I would never go thru a broker again - deal direct with the charter company

ps The greek charter co involved were well known by charter companies in the area for problem boats and zero customer service - Latesail don't appear to varify the quality of what they offer before brokering it


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 2, 2011)

Hi Captainfishy

Interested in your review of LateSail, they have offered 37 Bavaria 2007through company called Odysseus,Ionian. is this company you were booked with ?

I have looked on Odysseus site and they have no prices and Bavaria they show is exactly same one as LateSails own web site for reference

Welcome any thoughts , Regards Les


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Talk about last minute..... the original post here was made over 8 years ago.


----------



## detlheacon (Sep 19, 2011)

Thank you for your info.


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

That would be LATE LATE LATE booking.


----------

